# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Photoshop - H3 Pyramid of Shadows

## splee

Hey All,

I have been a long time lurker here (although this is my first post). After all the useful material I have found here I thought it time I offered something back. Here's my interpretation of Mike Schley's Level 1 map for H3 Pyramid of Shadows for VTT play.




The map was produced in Photoshop, the URL leads to a downsized (65% reduction) version of the master.  I plan to post up Level 2 and 3 just as soon as I get some time to complete them.

----------


## Ascension

Hey, man, that looks great.  Nice job, indeed.

----------


## Wonko the Sane

Very nice...clean lines. I like it.
Repped!

----------


## Sapiento

Fine map! One thing which looks odd, however, is the bevel and emboss effect on the doors.

----------


## Steel General

Nicely done...

----------


## Wonko the Sane

> Fine map! One thing which looks odd, however, is the bevel and emboss effect on the doors.


I actually like the effect. It makes the doors "pop" a little more, so they're more obvious. I hate it when players have to squint at a map asking "Where's the door again?"
Mind you, we're not exactly young either...eyesight's one of the first things to go, so they say.

----------


## splee

Thanks for the positive comments everyone. I am steadily working through Level 2 as I type this, I am about 65% done with just a few encounter areas to complete. On the topic of the doors I see both sides (he he), I'll see if i can tone them down slightly without losing too much pop.  :Smile:

----------


## splee

OK, as promised, here's Level 2 (again at 65% reduction).

----------


## splee

And Level 3  :Smile:

----------


## DevinNight

I've said it before on another forum, but I'll say it again here. These look really nice, there is enough is just the right amount of details to convey what is needed, but not the clutter or overworking that would detract from the usefullness of these maps.
Very well done. When my campaign gets to this point I will be using these maps. Thanks.

----------


## Capnned

Very nice map!  I am planning on using it in my campaign since we are just starting Pyramid of Shadows.  I have a question on the size of the squares though.  You said the link is at 65% reduction.  When I try to scale it back to 100% using Photoshop, the squares don't end up 1"x1" (they are slightly larger).  Are the squares not 1x1 in your 100% file?  If they are not, can you tell me what size they are?  Thanks!

----------


## splee

The maps were not intended for 1"x1" tabletop play, just VT play (hence the reduction). The grid size is 50 pixels.

----------


## splee

Here's my interpretation of the initial encounter area for H3 - The Clearing in the Forest. Its not included in the official module. Enjoy!

----------


## Gidde

That looks fantastic. The log, the rocks, the texture of the path, all are just superb. Thanks for posting!

----------


## geamon

I really like what you have done with these maps. Only issue I have is the resolution even for VTT play, unsure of your reason for the reduction. Hope you keep it up!!

----------


## Kalex the Omen

I'm not sure if this is verboten, but can you post the original PSD of the clearing encounter?  I would love to print it at much higher resolution for tabletop play.

Thanks!

----------


## NeonKnight

Remember, posting complete maps of Wizard's Products may get you into trouble. Heck I may even get i trouble for my encounter scale maps I have done, but I confident I have not broken any laws by providing clean maps for the encounter areas to aid players. But posting a complete map showing the entire complex _may_ get one in trouble.

----------


## splee

I am a little reluctant to post up the original PSD, however I am not opposed to uploading increased resolution versions, if anyone wants really wants them. The only reason I didn't post these up at 100px = 1 inch scale is because the maps were only intended for VTT play, where the use of lower resolution maps is generally more beneficial as it drives less of a bandwidth issue when transferring to players. Under Fantasy Grounds the maps are rendered with either a 33px or 50px grid size, in 90% of the time, the 33px grid size is perfectly workable and the quality not to bad. 

NeonKnight also makes an interesting point. I have not been approached by anyone with a complaint yet, specifically either from the original cartographer or Wizards however thats not to say its not a possibility and that one day I maybe asked to C&D. I would hope that does not occur as I am not seeking to personally profit from these maps, simply enable D&D play via online with the usual benefits of real world round table play. Its for this reason I will only post up the players versions and not the DM marked up versions, for this I insist users go buy the official modules.

----------


## NeonKnight

Ditto here. I will make only the 'encounter' maps, not the whole DM Map. Also, if the product comes with a Poster map, I will not do that map either. Only the Encounter maps that are not provided as a play aid.

----------


## Kalex the Omen

> I am a little reluctant to post up the original PSD, however I am not opposed to uploading increased resolution versions, if anyone wants really wants them. The only reason I didn't post these up at 100px = 1 inch scale is because the maps were only intended for VTT play, where the use of lower resolution maps is generally more beneficial as it drives less of a bandwidth issue when transferring to players. Under Fantasy Grounds the maps are rendered with either a 33px or 50px grid size, in 90% of the time, the 33px grid size is perfectly workable and the quality not to bad. 
> 
> NeonKnight also makes an interesting point. I have not been approached by anyone with a complaint yet, specifically either from the original cartographer or Wizards however thats not to say its not a possibility and that one day I maybe asked to C&D. I would hope that does not occur as I am not seeking to personally profit from these maps, simply enable D&D play via online with the usual benefits of real world round table play. Its for this reason I will only post up the players versions and not the DM marked up versions, for this I insist users go buy the official modules.


Did you ever post the 100px version?

----------


## splee

> Did you ever post the 100px version?


You can download it from here.

----------


## yaztromo

hi Splee, 

How did you do the rooms sinking into into the background?
How did you do the grid behind?

Matt

----------


## splee

I use Photoshop and some custom patterns, textures and styles that I have created on different layers of the image. 

Here's a few videos which shows the basic process. 








If you use Photoshop you can grab the patterns, textures and Styles over at my 4E D&D Fantasy Grounds II Resource Site (look under Misc). Let me know if you find the videos and packs useful.

----------


## davelscc

Hey Splee! anyway i could get your photoshop files on this...i'm gonna run this campaign soon and using a digital projector instead of a board for characters...I was gonna add the minis as photoshop layers to move them around in combat and whatnot...let me know! GREAT JOB!

----------


## splee

> Hey Splee! anyway i could get your photoshop files on this...i'm gonna run this campaign soon and using a digital projector instead of a board for characters...I was gonna add the minis as photoshop layers to move them around in combat and whatnot...let me know! GREAT JOB!


You can grab them from my website http://www.drzeuss.co.uk

----------

